
We flightless primates (2009) - curtis
http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2009/07/13/we-flightless-primates/
======
ramgorur
Interestingly, bat penis looks astoundingly similar to that of human. Of
course, that has nothing to do with phylogeny, but with convergent evolution.

------
sliken
Title should mention the year, 2009. It was much more expensive then to
sequence genes, a few genetic sequences would seem to eliminate any guess work
on the relationship between the different bats.

